# Keystone.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not "so safe" after all.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/farm-management/sf-special-farmers-square-off-vs-keystone-pipeline


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good read.


----------

